# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  How to open a can with a spoon!

## Wildthang

It is weird that this guy can open a can with a spoon, but he doesn't know the difference between pears and peaches :Smartass:  At the end he says. voila peaches!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCQDUDRxJQ

----------


## hunter63

Very cool.......thanks for posting.....another tool in the box.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, gotta go with cool. Always something to learn around this place.

----------


## Batch

I just opened a can of corn with a spoon. I was surprised at how quickly the spoon went through the lid. But, I lack the technique for getting the spoon to cut nice all the way around the lid. I'll have to try again.

----------


## 1stimestar

> It is weird that this guy can open a can with a spoon, but he doesn't know the difference between pears and peaches At the end he says. voila peaches!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCQDUDRxJQ


That really did crack me up.  He was so proud...

----------


## flatlander88

I had to try it! Works well :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

I tried it as well, but the pull tab got in the way......LOL.

I do have to ask though, who would go out, with a can of food,..... no opener, no knife.....but carry a big spoon?

----------


## Rick

Why do you ask questions like that? Just to make me feel bad?

----------


## Batch

> I tried it as well, but the pull tab got in the way......LOL.
> 
> I do have to ask though, who would go out, with a can of food,..... no opener, no knife.....but carry a big spoon?



You would be surprised at the number of times I am asked in camp if I brought a can opener. I usually use the one on my leatherman and before that I carried a P-38 in my wallet. 

You would be surprised how many times I used that P-38 to open a can on the job site when there was nothing close to get a meal from. Just set the can on the metal bed of the crane truck and let her heat up while you worked.

----------


## hunter63

> You would be surprised at the number of times I am asked in camp if I brought a can opener. I usually use the one on my leatherman and before that I carried a P-38 in my wallet. 
> 
> You would be surprised how many times I used that P-38 to open a can on the job site when there was nothing close to get a meal from. Just set the can on the metal bed of the crane truck and let her heat up while you worked.


I hear ya....you would be surprised how many times I used a SAK, as well as the P38 on key ring to open cans as well............
But.........I don't normally carry spoons...sproks maybe, but spoons, ????

So lets review, "The three things I gonna carry are: can of beans, spoon, and 500 ft of paracord"...........Right?....LOL

----------


## thefemalesurvivalist

I was thru hiking the Appalachian Trail. Stopped for the night at a shelter. Bunch of guys overnighting there, just base camping with nothing but cans of food....and No Opener.

I offered my GI opener, and they happily accepted. It was nice, as an ultralighter, to be able to lend assistance!

----------


## Rick

Note to self...starting carrying can opener and leave spoon at home.

Actually, a military spoon is sort of staple with me. I can eat just about anything with it. It cuts decently, as well as a military butter knife, and if you only carry one of the three I always opt for the spoon.

----------


## Batch

Yeah, when I think about it we usually have plastic spoons. But, this technique would work with a metal spatula as well. More one of the tricks then anything else.

----------


## hunter63

Gibbs rule number 9, "Never go anywhere with out a knife"....just sayin'.

----------


## Rick

I always have a couple of different knives on me but when I'm chowing down I usually don't bother pulling one out. The food I prepare in the field rarely needs more than chopped up a bit to make it bite sized and the metal spoon works fine for that. 

Besides after surviving in the wild with only a knife (and spoon) you never know what might be on that knife.

----------


## Wildthang

And with 2 spoons and 1 harmonica you can make hillbilly music

----------


## SLVRBK

That is darn cool! Going to have to try this.  :Smile:

----------


## SHTFMIKE

You can open a can on the pavement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbxKbI9Ik4o

----------


## dave fuches

yep i agree...very cool info

----------


## Faiaoga

> Gibbs rule number 9, "Never go anywhere with out a knife"....just sayin'.


Nifty neat and neat and cool.  Now some company will market a steel teaspoon as The Ultimate Yuppie Urban Survival Knife.  Right On. :Ohmy:

----------


## Rick

You are the only one that actually got the response correct. We were looking for Nifty neat and neat and cool. We would have taken Nifty neat and cool but you had it exactly correct! Your prize is absolutely free. Just a small shipping and handling charge will apply. We accept cash and cash.

----------


## Nighthawk01

Loved it. Never ceases to amaze what folk put on the net .

----------


## zeroed4x

Its a cool trick if you don't have a can opener or your knife. Why would I ever be without one of my knives ?

----------

